# Need ideas to make waterer.



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

I need to make a waterer for my new loft, one that the birds cant poop in. not automatic. just a basic trough like waterer


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.skylakesions.com/New Loft/new_page_2.htm

This is a link to Sky Lake Sions loft " I would love to have " you will have to scroll down a bit till you get to the out side waterer, it's just plastic rain gutter but you could make a way to put it in your loft on the inside and cover it.
Dave


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Just get a 10 litre bucket with a lid and cut a round hole that is around 7-8cm in diameter on the side of the bucket around 5-8cm from the bottom. Make sure the edges are smoothed off, They work perfect and because they are round you can carry them by a handle without water spilling out.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

i use milk jugs with holes in them then change them weekly or when ever i drink all the milk ... two kids help ha ha


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I use empty water bottles, cut a hole just big enough for them to get their head in and out comfortably. That keeps the dirt out and keeps them from trying to bathe in it.*


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

Crazy Pete said:


> http://www.skylakesions.com/New Loft/new_page_2.htm
> 
> This is a link to Sky Lake Sions loft " I would love to have " you will have to scroll down a bit till you get to the out side waterer, it's just plastic rain gutter but you could make a way to put it in your loft on the inside and cover it.
> Dave


Must be nice to have lots of MONEY!!!!! That loft is freaking crazy!!! I could so own that...


----------



## arrowslinger (Mar 12, 2013)

Two 2 liter or two 1 liter soda bottles










Cut one in half right in center then cut a small pigeon head hole just above the labels bottom white band in picture. Fill the other with water, turn upside down and place in half bottle.

WA LA

Inverted waterer they cant poo in


----------

